# Tropical flake food suggestions?



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for any suggestions for a good tropical flake food. For about 6 months i have been using tetracolor tropical flakes.. the fish seem to enjoy it, unfortunately this is getting a bit pricey and i feel like the fish need more variety. I have seen the staple tropical flakes at big al's (the store brand) and wonder if this is a better (and cheaper) option?

any help would be great!
thanks.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

What fish do you have? That well help us help you make the appropriate choice. My standard suggestion is OSI Spirulina flakes and then add some variety like Argent cyclop-eeze flakes, pellets, frozen and even some live foods if you want to get adventerous. A good varied diet is very important. Don't skimp on the quality of the food based on price. You do get what you pay for and the fish will love ya for it


----------



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey thanks for the quick response
in my 20 gal tank i have 3 black skirt tetras, 4 neon tetras, 2 zebra danios, 2 Harlequin Rasbora, 1 Red Lyretail Guppy, 1 Coral Red Platy.
i figured this was the case... getting what you pay for i mean...

is there any food i should watch out for? i mean that is just plain bad for my fish? i read something about some walmart brand.. hartz or something.. being bad...
also, how varied should the diet be? should i feed them something different every day of the week if i can?

is it ok to mix flakes together?

sorry for all the questions... i just would rather ask than experiment 
thanks!


----------

